# Which drive to use in my Roamio Basic, Please?



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

I know this has been beat to death in the past. Sorry, just checking for anything new.
I'm trying to decide which drive to put in my Roamio Basic.
Please advise?

WD30EURS
http://www.amazon.com/Western-Digital-AV-GP-WD30EURS-Internal/dp/B00PKKSV0Q/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&qid=1422714643&sr=8-4&keywords=wd30eurx

Or

WD30EURX
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00DXFEQGI/ref=wl_it_dp_o_pC_nS_ttl?_encoding=UTF8&colid=2G3DFF0LWQ3JD&coliid=IXHZSLPIAYZ38

Or Neither? What would you get?

Thanks!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

EURX. Any EURS drives that you find these days are probably refurbished since they quit making them quite a while back.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Those will work fine, as well as WD30EFRX.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Finalrinse said:


> I know this has been beat to death in the past. Sorry, just checking for anything new.
> I'm trying to decide which drive to put in my Roamio Basic.
> Please advise?
> 
> ...


I would be inclined to buy from Amazon themselves and not someone else selling on their site, at least for hard drives where I want a "clear chain of custody" when it comes to any possible warranty claims.


----------



## Finalrinse (Jan 13, 2005)

unitron said:


> I would be inclined to buy from Amazon themselves and not someone else selling on their site, at least for hard drives where I want a "clear chain of custody" when it comes to any possible warranty claims.


Agree, I went with the WD30EURX direct from Amazon


----------

